# 3x3 competition



## persondude (Oct 5, 2016)

*3x3 average and individual solve time competition.
scrambles:
1. F D2 U2 B' R F D R B2 L' U B' F2 R' D B2 U R' D U' R' D B2 D L' R' D2 L' B2 F
2. R2 U2 F L2 U R' F D' F' R' D2 U B' F2 D2 L R2 B D2 U L R' D U2 L D' U B F2 U
3. L2 D U2 B' F L R2 D B U' B2 U' R F' L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L' D F' L B' U2 L' U2 B F'
Please post one time for each scramble, and an average.*


----------



## Abo (Oct 5, 2016)

Only 3 scrambles? There should be 5 just because that's how stuff is done...


----------



## persondude (Oct 5, 2016)

Abo said:


> Only 3 scrambles? There should be 5 just because that's how stuff is done...


I prefer to do a smaller number of solves.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

1. 13.29 F D2 U2 B' R F D R B2 L' U B' F2 R' D B2 U R' D U' R' D B2 D L' R' D2 L' B2 F 
2. 9.47 R2 U2 F L2 U R' F D' F' R' D2 U B' F2 D2 L R2 B D2 U L R' D U2 L D' U B F2 U 
3. 14.73 L2 D U2 B' F L R2 D B U' B2 U' R F' L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L' D F' L B' U2 L' U2 B F'
mean: 12.50
I can't even


----------



## persondude (Oct 5, 2016)

1. 1:32.66
2. 1:32.60
3. 1:24.18
average: 1:29.813


----------



## hamfaceman (Oct 5, 2016)

mean of 3
current: 10.52 (σ = 1.81)
Time List:
11.76, 8.44, 11.36


----------



## Dystoxic (Oct 5, 2016)

*1.* *30.83* - *F D2 U2 B' R F D R B2 L' U B' F2 R' D B2 U R' D U' R' D B2 D L' R' D2 L' B2 F*

*2.* *(30.14) - R2 U2 F L2 U R' F D' F' R' D2 U B' F2 D2 L R2 B D2 U L R' D U2 L D' U B F2 U
*
*3.* *(37.56)  - L2 D U2 B' F L R2 D B U' B2 U' R F' L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L' D F' L B' U2 L' U2 B F'

Average = 32.85*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 5, 2016)

15.739, 14.779, 15.469+ = 15.329


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 5, 2016)

11.10, 11.24, DNF (timer reset) = DNF


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> 11.10, 11.24, DNF (timer reset) = DNF


ouch
this is why 3x3 is not a mo3 event


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 6, 2016)

Abo said:


> Only 3 scrambles? There should be 5 just because that's how stuff is done...


then don't dnf the mean of 3 kek


----------



## Abo (Oct 6, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> then don't dnf the mean of 3 kek


@DG? Lol


----------



## kbrune (Oct 7, 2016)

2 more solves would take you an extra 4 minutes ish. And you would get a real ao5. Which is how every comp measures speed in 3x3. Why not


----------



## kbrune (Oct 7, 2016)

1 - 18.36
2 - 18.84
3 - 19.76

Ave: 18.99


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ouch
> this is why 3x3 is not a mo3 event


I was about to say that. Dang it, Justin.


----------



## Ankush (Oct 9, 2016)

27.758
29.181
28.738
Avg:28.559


----------



## turtwig (Oct 9, 2016)

1. 12.04 R U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 D' F' L' D2 U2 L U2 R B L 
2. 11.39 R D B2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U F' U R B F' L2 D' L 
3. 21.51+ L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 F U F' D2 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 U' //Dammit my hands are too cold

mean of 3: 14.98


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 9, 2016)

I thinks DG should get to redo that third solve.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 11, 2016)

*1. F D2 U2 B' R F D R B2 L' U B' F2 R' D B2 U R' D U' R' D B2 D L' R' D2 L' B2 F
2. R2 U2 F L2 U R' F D' F' R' D2 U B' F2 D2 L R2 B D2 U L R' D U2 L D' U B F2 U
3. L2 D U2 B' F L R2 D B U' B2 U' R F' L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L' D F' L B' U2 L' U2 B F'*

1. 00:23.89 (Extremely lucky)
2. 00:24.41 (Again lucky)
3. 00:27.04 (Not so lucky...)

Avg. 00:25.11

Method: CFOP, white cross base, VHLS variation (1, 3), 2LLL (1LOLL + 1LPLL)


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 11, 2016)

20.99
18.38
19.43
19.6 mean


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 12, 2016)

1. 10.67
2. 9.95
3. 11.98

=10.87

What even are those scrambles from?


----------



## kbrune (Oct 17, 2016)

I guess it's a 3 scramble comp with no time limit. OP isn't updating lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2016)

*Mo3:* 22.68

1. 25.50
2. 20.53
3. 22.00


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 2, 2016)

13.27, 11.84, 18.52 = 14.55
Decent


----------

